# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من غرائب ونوادر المطبوعات القديمة

## الوفائى

34. الفرائد الجمانية فى شرح القصيدة الطنطرانية – محمد بن الحاج العربى العنابى – مط الترقى مصر1319 – 26ص(لم يطبع)

45. الرسالة الرشادية فيما يجوز تذكيره وتانيثه معا فى العربية – محمد رشاد خليفة – ط الاولى الحلبى1372 – 96ص
54. الاشارة الآصفية فيما لا يستحل بالانعكاس في صورته الرسمية وفي بعض المحاسن الدمياطية وما يتبع ذلك من فرائد علمية(فى الكلام الذى يقرأ طردا وعكسا) - الشيخ احمد الحلوانى الخليجى مط محمد مصطفى 1306 - 56ص(لم يطبع)

58. الهجاء والهجاؤن فى صدر الاسلام – د محمد حسين –مط النموزجية دت – 228ص
59. الاربع روايات من نخب التياترات - وهي 1 الشيخ شلوف 2 النساء العالمات 2 مدرسة الازواج 4 مدرسة النساء - مصر 1307 ص 240- (لم يطبع)
60. الرواية المفيدة في علم التراجيديه(معرب) - محمد عثمان بك جلال المصرى - مط الشرفية 1311 ص 138- (لم يطبع)
61. التحفة السنية فى لغتى العرب والفرنساوية - محمد عثمان بك جلال المصرى – مصر1288 – 55ص- (لم يطبع)
62. تنزيه الافكار – مصطفى عزمى – مصر 1312- 32ص- (لم يطبع)
63. ازالة الاتراح فى نوادر الصلاح – احمدسالم – مط العمومية دت 32ص- (لم يطبع)
64. مداعبة الملاح فى التلاحى والمزاح – محمود كامل فريد –مصر دت 80ص- (لم يطبع)
65. حمل زجل – الشيخ عبد الله الشبراوى – مصر1290- 15ص- (لم يطبع)
66. لسان ابناء المدارس والمجتمعات فى بيان المطارحات والامثال والمقتطعات – كمال الدين العراقى – مط كردستان1329 – ناقص من 64 الى215- (لم يطبع)
67. الكتكوت – ابراهيم نظير – مط الحلمية دت 14ص- (لم يطبع)
68. اسرار الاودة فى احوال التفرنج والمودة – عبدالرحمن حلمى – مصر1315 – 40ص- (لم يطبع)
69. الحتباتا فى سر التلاتا – مط النجاح دت – 16ص- (لم يطبع)
70. التنتنة (اتئل البت تحبك انا مش انا) – محمد عطية الكهربائى- مط النجاح سنة دخلة القطط على الكلاب بابو كهرب سرك مدد – 16ص- (لم يطبع)
71. المجون فى الشعر الملحون – الشيخ احمد المط – مط بخيت باسيوط دت – 23ص- (لم يطبع)
72. المغفل الكبير والتستوس الخنزير – طبع بفقة نحمود شبانة الكتبى بمصر دت – 24ص- (لم يطبع)
73. الفقه الاسلامى بلغة العوام المصرية – احمد الشيخ الروينى المالكى – الجزء الثانى – مط الصدق دت251ص- (لم يطبع)
74. التحف والانوار فى المنتخب من البلاغات والاشعار – محمود سامى البارودى – مط الادبية 1317 – 88ص- (لم يطبع)
75. بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون بالزجل – محمد رخا – دار لوران دت – 54ص- (لم يطبع)
76. الفاشوش فى احكام وحكايات قراقوش – مصر دت – 61ص
77. قصة طاغية هوت به تصرفاته – عبد العزيز خليل – ط الاولى – 62ص- (لم يطبع)
78. التحفة الزكية فى سياحة مصر والازبكية – احمد عاشور الازهرى – مصر1313 – 56ص- (لم يطبع)
79. الانيس المفيد للطالب المستفيد وجامع الشذور من منظوم ومنثور - البارون سلفستردي ساسى- باعتناء محمد قاسم بولاق 1296 ص 232
80. نوادر الظرفاء – مط المعارف بيروت دت – 320ص- (لم يطبع)
81. روضة العشاق وصبابة المشتاق – امين الزيات – مط الحميدية1321 – 48ص – يليه – النديم الظريف والسمير اللطيف – له ايضا – مصر دت – 32ص – يليه – الزواج بالبنوت والبخيل العكروت – له ايضا – دت 32ص – يليه فكاهات لونبارك – دت 16 ص – يليه غيظ النسوان ومضحك الزعلان ع المكشكش والشبشة وبدع الزمان – ب. المصرى – دت 32ص – يليه قصة القط مع الفار – ط حجر مصر دت – 8ص- (لم يطبع)
82. نكت الازهرية فى تفنيط الاجرومية – ا ع س الازهرى – مط الخديوية دت 16ص- (لم يطبع)
83. الفلاح (حالته الاقتصادية والاجتماعية – يوسف نحاس – مط المقتطف 1926 – 158ص- (لم يطبع)
84. تهذيب الشبان بتقلب الزمان – الشيخ محمد الابراشى – مط العمومية1892 – 117ص - يليه القلائد الدرية فى اساليب الحرية – له ايضا - مط العمومية1892 – 47ص- (لم يطبع)
85. مذكرات عصبجى - المعلم على ابو الحسن – مط الاصلاح1932 – 30ص- (لم يطبع)
86. النوادر والفوازير – مط النجاح دت – 32ص- (لم يطبع)
87. مذكرات فتوة – المعلم يوسف ابو حجاج – مط العربيةدت – 80ص- (لم يطبع)
88. مذكرات عربجى – الاسطى حنفى ابو محمود - مط التجارية 1341 – 81ص- (لم يطبع)
89. مذكرات فتوة مصورة - المعلم يوسف ابو حجاج – ثلاث اجزاء – مط التقدم1931 – 157ص- (لم يطبع)
90. مذكرات مجنون–حسن مرعى– الجزء الثانى – دت 32ص- (لم يطبع)
91. مذكرات دجاجة – اسحق الحسينى – فلسطين 1981 – 138ص
92. دخول الحمام مش زى خروجه – ابراهيم رمزى – مط شبرا1357 – 60ص
93. يد الارتباط فى الرد على الاقباط – مصر دت الجزء الاول 48ص الثانى 47ص– يليه خشولى باط ايها الاقباط – ى م ع – مط اليوسفية دت 47ص- (لم يطبع)

96. حسن الدعابة فى ما ورد فى الخط وانواع الكتابة – محمد طاهر الكردى – مط الحلبى1357 – 56ص- (لم يطبع)
97. طرح المدر لحل اللالىء والدر(قصيدة وعظية مهملة الحروف) شرحها بحروف مهملة ايضا – يوسف الشربينى صاحب هز القحوف – مط الصدق دت – 48ص- (لم يطبع)
98. الكوكب الزاهر فى مكايد النساء الفواجر – الشيخ محمد الشبراملسى – مط التمدن دت – 32ص- (لم يطبع)
99. دائرة المعارف الهزلية – حسين السقا صاحب حمارة منيتى – يليها تقويم من سنة 1600 الى 2899 – مط الحميدية دت 48ص- (لم يطبع)
100. ظرائف اللطائف – ابراهيم فارس – الجزء الثانى - مط العمومية1896 – 224ص- (لم يطبع)

103. نظم اللال فى الحكم والامثال – عبدالله فكرى باشا – ط الاولى العلمية1310 – 56ص- (لم يطبع)
104. مقتطفات القلم فى المواعظ والحكم – محروس القاضى المشلاوى الحنفى – مط جريدة الاسلام1315 – 37ص ن
109. الكتاب المقدس بالعامية المصرية – الانبيا – انطبع فى مطبعة النيل المسيحية 1927 – 156ص
111. سفر التكوين بالعامية المصرية - انطبع فى مطبعة النيل المسيحية 1923 – 162ص
117. ادبيات الشاى والقهوة والدخان – محمد طاهر الكردى – ط الاولى المنيرية1369 – 62ص – صورة
118. المواهب الربانية فى الابواب الروحانية – عبدالقادر المكناسى – مط الصدق دت – 32ص
120. تذكرة الاخوان فى اجازات مشايخنا الاعيان – الشيخ فتح الله بنانى – مصر1325 – 19ص
124. اختزال واكد – فؤاد واكد – ط1 مصر1947 – 80ص
125. الايحاء والتنويم المغناطيسى – محمد فوزى – مط الاتحاد1993 – 91ص
126. خلاصة التنويم المغناطيسى – وليم سريجوس المحامى – مط التجارية دت – 63ص
128. هادى المريد الى طرق الاسانيد(ثبت) - مولانا يوسف النبهانى - مط الادبية بيروت1318-64ص
131. التحفة الوفائية فى اللغة العامية المصرية – وفا محمد – ط1 بولاق1310 – 119ص
134. عطيه العاطي في استخراج جواهر نظم الدمياطي (شرح الدمياطية فى اسماء الله الحسنى وخواصها) - احمد بن محمد الفاسي – ط حجردت – 102ص
135. تذكرة الغافل عن استحضار المآكل(المعارضا   الزينية على القصيدة الهلالية) – محمد الخالد الحلبى الحمصى – ط3 مط الاصلاح حماه سورية1448 – 187ص 
136. بدايع الحكم - على يوسف الجردلى – ط مصر 1310 – 158ص
138. فى كتاب القرية – محمد عبد الجواد – مط المعارف1358 – 152ص
139. البشرى باخبار الاسرى – سيدى احمد الحلوانى الخليجى – يليه صفوة البشرى بالاسرا له ايضا – مط البهية1308 – 40ص (لم يطبع)
141. التجليات الالهية(ديوان) – عبد الخالق اغا الربعى العلاوى – الجزء الاول مط السعادة1345-88ص
143. لماذا و لأن او(تطبيق القواعد الطبيعية على الامور المشاهدة العادية) – محمد حلمى زين الدين – ط2مط ابى الهول1326 – 120ص
144. مسرة العينين بشرح حزب أبي العينين وهو حزب ابراهيم الدسوقي - (الشيخ) حسن شمة الفوى أتم الشرح سنة 1268 طبع حجر اسكندرية 1288-108ص(لم يطبع)
145. القول المنجى على مولد البرزنجى - للشيخ محمدعليش – يليه متن المولد – ط حجر بخط الشهدى وتصحيح الشيخ عبدالله عليش 1276 – 13ص و75ص(لم يطبع)
146. رسالة فى حقيقة اخبار سليمان بن الزبير باشا -؟؟؟؟؟؟ - ط حجر السودان 1296-17ص 
147. منشورات الامام المنتظر محمد المهدى بن عبد الله الى المشايخ والحكام - الجزء2 ط حجر السودان1302-316ص
148. النخبة الراغبية فى الافعال العربية – ادريس بك راغب – ط2مصر دت - 56 و8ص
150. اصفى الموارد من سلسال احوال مولانا خالد - الشيخ عثمان الوائلى النجدى - وبهامشه الحديقة الندية فى آداب النقشبندية للشيخ محمد بن سليمان الحنفى - مط العلمية1313 - 118ص 
152. محاسن الابتهاج فى الاسراء والمعراج - سيدى ابى المحاسن القاوقجى – ط الاولى مط النصرية1314 – 32ص
153. مدارج السالكين الى رسوم طريق العارفين – سيدى عبد الوهاب الشعرانى – ط حجر مصر دت – 54ص
154. شرح حزب الامام النووى – الشيخ ابى المحاسن القاوقجى – ط حجر 1303 – 32ص(لم يطبع)
155. شرح حزب القطب النبوى سيدى احمد البدوى - الشيخ ابى المحاسن القاوقجى – ط حجر1294 – 32ص(لم يطبع)
156. صلوات سنية فى طريق السادة الرفاعية - الشيخ ابى المحاسن القاوقجى – ط3مط النصرية 1321 – 17ص(لم يطبع)
159. الدر الغالى على بدء الامالى - الشيخ ابو المحاسن القاوقجى – ط1 مط النصرية 1317 – 32ص(لم يطبع)
160. البدر المنير على حزب الشاذلى الكبير(شرح الحزب وفوائده وخواصه) - الشيخ ابى المحاسن القاوقجى - ط الاولى النصرية 1314 – 140ص(لم يطبع)
161. شرح غرامى صحيح - الشيخ ابو المحاسن القاوقجى – ط1 مط النصرية 1321 – 22ص(لم يطبع)
162. المراقى العلية فى شرح الوظيفة الزروقية- ابوالمحاسن القاوقجى- مط النصرية1321- 42ص
164. فرائد الفوائد (اكثر من 100فائدة) – السيد حلمى – المط الادبية 1319 – 54ص
167. طلبة الطالب فى شرح لامية ابى طالب – على فهمى مفتى الهرسك- مط روشن تركيا1327 – 78ص
168. منتهى البيان في حقيقة الانسان – شرح القصيدة النونية الفوزية – محمد الشربتلى – مصر 1903-76ص- (لم يطبع)
169. الفتوحات الالهية فى مجمل العلوم الازهرية – احمد درويش – مط مقداد1330 – 28ص
171. توت حاوى – م س - المط المليجية1346- 48ص
174. الخريدة البهية فى القصائد العلمية – محمد الفارسى – مط الحلبى1343 – 16ص ن
175. فتح الكنوز الشرقية فى الآداب العلمية – احمد على الشاذلى – مط المقتطف1893 – 80ص
176. حميد الاثار فى نظم تنوير الابصار فى المذهب الحنفى – محمد منيب الهاشمى – المط السلفية1343 – 86ص ن
177. القول الفصل – حسن حسنى باشا الطويرانى – المط العمومية1313 – 48ص
179. درة الاسرار وتحفة الابرار – محمد بن ابى القاسم الحميرى – مذيل بكتاب منهل الانوارالمحمدية فى وظيفة السادة الشاذلية – مط العدل1353 – 288ص+ف
180. جدول النحو – الاب يوسف مارون – ط الحلبى دت – 8ص
181. صلوات سنية فى طريق السادة الرفاعية - الشيخ ابى المحاسن القاوقجى –ط حجر الاسكندرية1298 – 16ص
182. توثيق العرى لمن اراد هدى خير الورى -سيدى ابراهيم الرشيد -مط التوفيق باصوان1359-105ص
183. مجمعة رسائل1-الانصاف فى سبب الخلاف للدهلوى2-عقد الجيد فى احكام الاجتهاد والتقليد له3-الاقوال المعربة عن احوال الاشربة للشيخ حسن الجبرتى – مط شركة المطبوعات1327 – 64ص
189. مجموعة الدر المثقوب فى اسرار الغيوب (9رسائل) – الشيخ محمود عبد الباسط الفلكى – المط المحمودية دت – 320ص
190. عيون الحقائق وايضاح الطرائق فى علم النواميس والمحاريق والنارنجيات – احمد بن محمد العراقى الشيهر بافلاطون الحكيم – ط حجر المط الامينية 1321 – 48ص
191. الجن العالم الثانى – سيد عبد الله – ط2 مط حسان1398 – 102ص
194. الكنز المطلسم فى مد يد النبى ص لولده الغوث الرفاعى الاعظم – السيد محمد ابى الهدى الصيادى – ط1 المط العلمية1313 – 100ص+18
198. تفسير سورة الواقعة – محمد الاطه وى المهاجر – ط استنبول1310 – 460ص
202. سهام السم الخارقة فى الفرقة الملحدة الزنادقة - الشيخ احمد الغمرى (من مشايخ الشعرانى) ط الاولى والوحيدة مط الوطنية1295-16ص (نادر ولم يذكره سركيس)
203. انيس الجليس - سيدى جلال الدين السيوطى - ط الاستانة1295-192ص (لم يطبع)
209. النفحات القدسية فى اوراد الطريقة الدمرداشية -سيدى الدمرداش المحمدى الكبير - مط التضامن دت - 32ص
210. القول الفريد فى معرفة التوحيد - سيدى الدمرداش المحمدى - مط التضامن 1348-28ص
211. معرفة الحقائق والمعانى فى قوله تعالى(ولقد آتيناك سبعا من المثانى)- سيدى الدمرداش المحمدى - مط التضامن 1348- 27ص يليه ترجمته - 82ص
212. الدرجة العليا فى معارج الانبياء - سيدى الدمرداش المحمدى - مصر1348-71ص
213. السلاسل الزهبية فى تراجم رجال الطريقة الدمرداشية - محمد صالح السرجانى - مط العلامية1350-64ص
215. المنحة الربانية فيما يتعلق بالاسباب والرؤيا المنامية – محمد الطاهر الحامدى – مط مجلة الاسلام1352 – 77ص
218. علوية عبد المطلب – محمد عبد المطلب – بشرح التفتازانى – مط المعارف1338 – 24ص
219. البيان لتهذيب الانسان وبهامشه الدر المنثور فى القول الماثور – احد العلماء – دت – 53ص
221. مجموعة تحتوى على 1 الاريجة على النتيجة فى الفرائض 2 رفع الارتباك عن حكم الناظر فى الشباك 3 الشذر فى انواع الكسر - الجميع للشخ العلامة احمد الحلوانى الخليجى - مط الوطنيةدت 145ص +تص(15)
223. علم الغيب فى العالم القديم - شيشرون - ت توفيق الطويل -مط الاعتماد دت - 223ص
224. غاية المطالب فى شرح ديوان ابى طالب - الشيخ محمد خليل الخطيب – ط 1950 - 183 ص
226. كلمة فى السلفية الحاضرة (ارسلها الى العلامة الكوثرى)– الشيخ يوسف الدجوى – مط الترقى دمشق1348 – 7ص
228. الوهابية وافراخها – الشيخ عبد الرحمن حسن محمود – ط مصر 1405 – 112ص
229. العرائس الحسان فى نفايس احاديث سيد الاكوان - الشيخ محمد السعيد - ط حجر1308-116ص
230. رسالة فى شرح قول الغزالى (ليس فى الامكان ابدع مما كان) - حسن عزام - ويليها رسالة الشيخ محمد الحبشى الشاذلى فى شرح هذا القول- مصر دت198ص

234. القول الايجابى فى ترجمة العلامة الامبابى – الشيخ احمد رافع الطهطاوى - مط شرف 1314 ص 103
237. مسائل سيدى عبد الله بن سلام رضى الله عنه - طبع حجر مصرد ت 23ص

242. حزب جلب الارزاق ودفع المشاق – الشيخ عواض الطهلموشى – ومعه شرح الشيخ محمدالمناوى وتقريرات الشيخ سلامة العزامى – مص دت 64ص
243. تاييد الاعلان بعدم تحريم الدخان - محمود بن الشيخ سلامة الراضى - مط شركة التمدن1329-96ص
245. نساء العالم – محمود فريد – مط السماح دت – 164ص
246. ارشاد البشر الى حقيقة القضاء والقدر – ابراهيم عبد الباقى – ط2مط كمال دت – 22ص
249. الدراية لطريق الهداية – عبد العزيز عزت – مط الحميدية 1317 – 16ص
250. الكوكب الزاهر على نسيم حاجر- احمدبن سميط العلوى الحسنى-يليه شرح صلاة الحبشى-مط المدنى1961-123ص
252. الدرة البهية فى تسابيح واوراد السادة المسلمية – عبد القادر المسلمى – ط حجر 1332 – 32ص
253. وسيلة الصب الودود الى الاله المعبود بزيارة نبى الله هود – حسنين مخلوف – مط المدنى1387 – 56ص
257. الاعلام بقواطع الاسلام - بن حجر الهيتمى - طبع حجر مصر 1293-160ص
258. دفع الاشتباه والالتباس عن بدعة كشف الراس - يليه حسن المقال فى شبهة الصلاة بالنعال يليه الاربعين الحجازية - الشيخ حجازى خليل - مط الدجوى 1955-72ص
259. نفيس القصب وشفاء الوصب(شرح توسل السمان)- عبد المحمود نور الدايم-مط الزينى1382-99ص
261. البدرالمنيرفى رفع الحجاب عن نسب آل ابى وزيرمن بنى العباس- مزاحم بن سالم باوزير-ويليه روض الرياحين من واردات الشيخ سعيد باوزير- حكايات من بحر سر خير البريات للشيخ سالم باوزير- مط التقدم1329-199ص
262. نظم جواهر العرفان فى دائرة الكيان(دائرة اهل الغيب) - محمود بن على بن اسماعيل - مط طاهر بالمحلة1352-128ص(نادر جدا)
263. نيل الاوطار فى مدح المختار- والمظهر الاتم الاجلى باسماء الله الحسنى - الشيخ محمود على اسماعيل – مصردت – 18ص
264. الرسالة الحميدية فى حقيقة الديانة الاسلامية وحقية الشريعة المحمدية - حسين افندى الجسر – ط المنيرية1352 – 382ص
265. الميسر والازلام - عبد السلام هارون -مط لجنة التاليف 1950- 106ص
266. اتحاف الاذكياء فيما ورد فى التوسل بسيد الانبياء - عبد الله الغمارى - مط الاسلامية1353 – 16ص

270. طبقات الشعراء - بن قتيبة الدينوري - طبع في ليدن 1875 ومعه مقدمة باللغة الفلمنكية لموسيو ريتر سموزن - تجليد اصلى ملوكى بالبصمة والتذهيب - 40و 34 و 8 و 106ص
272. جواهر الاطلاع ودرر الانتفاع على متن ابى شجاع- الشيخ مصطفى سلام - ومعه اكثر من عشرة كتب 1مرآة العارفين 2احاديث المهدى3خطبة سيدناعلى4حكمه5ال  نور الساطع للبيومى6شرح الاسماء السهروردية للبيومى7المنتخب النفيس للبيومى8الفضل والمنة للبيومى9اللمحة العامة فى مناقب البيومى10 كتاب السور لسيدى محمد وفا11القول المنضد - وغيره - مط التضامن 1350-279ص
274. اصفى الموارد من سلسال احوال مولانا خالد - الشيخ عثمان الوائلى النجدى - وبهامشه الحديقة الندية فى آداب النقشبندية للشيخ محمد بن سليمان الحنفى - مط العلمية1313 - 118ص
275. لباب المعانى فى اخبار القطبين الرفاعى والجيلانى( الملخص من كتاب شفاء صدور المؤمنين فى هدم قواعد المبتدعين) - الشيخ محمدبن احمد البحرينى الرفاعى - ط الاولى بولاق 1307 - 116ص
279. زهرة الطلع النضيد شرح ارشاد المريد فى معرفة خلاصة التوحيد(للشيخ حسن العدوى) – الشيخ عبد الهادى نجا الابيارى – ط 1 حجر بولاق 1272 – 180ص
280. الابريز من كلام سيدى عبد العزيز - بن المبارك السلجماسى - ط حجر بمصر فى مجلدين - اندر طبعات الابريز - نسخة سيدى احمد الحلوانى وعليها تعليقاته
281. مقام ابراهيم ص وتاريخ الكعبة والمسجد الحرام – محمد طاهر الكردى المكى الخطاط – مط الحلبى دت – 164ص
رف (3)
282. مرزبان نامه – مرزبان بن شروين ملك الفرس – ترجمه احمد بن عرب شاه الدمشقى الحنفى – طبع بذمة الشيخ عبد الهادى نجا الابيارى - ط حجر 1278 – 248ص
286. الكنوز الذهبية فى مآثر العرب والعترة الطاهرة النبوية(انساب) – بدوى صقر – المط الحديثة1379 – 190ص
287. قبائل العرب فى مصر(العليقات والجعافرة وقبائل اخرى)- احمد لطفى السيد – مط سكر 1354 – 124ص
289. زهر الكمام في قصة يوسف الصديق على نبينا وعليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام - عمر بن ابراهيم الاوسي الانصاري المقري المالكي - طبع حجر مصر 1277 ص 272 
290. (عين الاعيان)تفسير سورة الفاتحة – الفنارى - طبع أستانة 1326 - 376ص
291. اسعاف الراغبين في سيرة المصطفى وفضائل آل بيته الطاهرين - الشيخ محمد بن علي الصبان الشافعي الحنفي - ط مصر حجر 1275 ص 158
293. مرآة النساء فيما حسن منهن وساء - محمد كمال الدين الادهمى - ط الاولى المحمودية1353-246ص
294. مأوى الرغائب في مجد النصائح - (تصوف) وهو شرح قصيدة المعشرات لابن عربي - (الشيخ) عثمان عبد المنان النزيل بالداكزلي المعروف بداماد الشيخ احمد الشيرواني- استانة 1306 ص 466
295. سعود المطالع لسعود المطالع فيما تضمنه الالغاز في اسم حضرة والي مصر من العلوم اللوامع( جمع فيه واحدا وأربعين فنا في شرح لغز باسم الخديوى اسماعيل ) على نسق غريب - الشيخ عبد الهادى نجا الابيارى - بولاق 1282 – مجلدين

298. شرح العلامة احمد الجارم الرشيدى على القصيدة النبوية للشيخ محمد الجارم الحنفى - مط السعادة1341-383ص
303. كمال العناية بتوجيه مافى(ليس كمثله شىء) من الكناية - احمد رافع الطهطاوى- مط م مصطفى 1313-80ص+ف
304. سعد الشموس والانوار وزبدة شريعة النبى المختار - الشيخ عبد القادر الخيرانى الشفشلونى - ويليه رسالة الامام مالك الى هارون الرشيد - ويليه التحقيق فى التلفيق (فى الانتقال من مذهب لاخر) للمؤلف - مط البهية 1310 -290ص
305. كلشن راز(فارسى)- للشيخ نجم الدين محمود التبريزي الشبسترى - ط العجم1252- طبعة اغرب من الخيال
306. المدحة الكبرى من الكلام القديم في حق سيدنا محمد المصطفى عليه افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم ويليه: الوسيلة العظمى في شمائل المصطفى خير الورى - كلاهما للشيخ بير محمد دده أبو المكارم زين الدين بولاق 1301 ص 160
308. الميزان المألوف فى وضع الكلمات والحروف - محمد افندي مؤنس - رئيس الخطاطين بمصر - طبع حجر مط المدارس 1285 – 96ص
309. خبيئة الكون فى شرح الصلاة الانموزجية – الشيخ محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتانى – ط1 فاس حجر 1318 – 502ص
310. كتاب الفلاحة اليونانية - قسطوس بن لوقا الرومى - تر سرجس بن هلبا الرومى - ط الاولى والوحيدة المطبعة الوهبية 1293-149ص
311. رجوع الشيخ إلى صباه في القوة على الباه - ابن كمال باشا - بولاق 1309 ص 104
315. السنوسية دين ودولة – محمد فؤاد شكرى – مط الفكر العربى 1950 – 424ص
322. تارخ فنون الحديث او(مفتاح السنة) محمد الخولى مط المنار1339-63ص
323. المغنى عن الحفظ والكتاب(حديث) - عمر بن بدر الموصلى الحنفى مط السلفية 1342-52ص
324. انتقاد المغنى وبيان ان لاغناء عن الحفظ والكتاب -حسام الدين القدسى مط الترقى دمشق1343-56ص
325. شفاء السقام والالام بما يكفرما تقدم وما تاخرمن الذنوب والاثام- سيدى محمد بن جعفر الكتانى مط الحسينية1325
326. بلوغ القصد والمرام ببيان بعض ما تنفر من الملائكة الكرام سيدى محمد بن جعفر الكتانى ايضا مط الحسينية1325
329. كفاية الطالب فى الاحكام الفلكية – غزال الموسوى – ط1 مط العصر 1892 – 248ص
330. الرحلة الحجازية فى الحوادث العلمية - عبدالله القدومى الحنبلى طبع بالمط الرضوية بشارع العلوة بجهة الكفر (من أعمال نابلس 1324) ص 228

333. الموجات العقلية واسرار الاتصالات الخفية - وليم سريجوس - ط مصر دت-160ص
344. اسلوب الطبيب فى فن المجاذيب – د سليمان نجاتى – المط الطبية1309 - 162ص
346. ديوان ورسائل (اليافي) -قطب الدين عمر بن محمد البكري الدمياطي اليافي - بيروت المط العلمية 1311 - 288ص
347. كنوز الطاف البرهان في رموز أوقاف القرآن - الشيخ محمد صادق الهندي - مط كاستلي حجر 1290 - 40ص
348. عنوان المرقصات والمطربات - نور الدين بن الوزير - ط الاولى جمعية المعارف1286-75ص
349. الوشاح وتثقيف الرماح في رد توهيم المجد الصحاح - عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز المكى - ط1 بولاق 1281 - 134ص
350. نفحة البشام في رحلة الشام - محمد عبد الجواد القاياتى وفيه وصف رحلته مع أخيه الشيخ احمد إلى الديار الشامية عقيب الحوادث العرابية - مط جريدة الاسلام 1319 ص 200
351. مناهج الالباب المصرية في مباهج الآداب العصرية - رفاعة الطهطاوى كتاب حوى ضروبا من الآداب وصنوفا من السياسات وفنون الصناعات بولاق 1286 ص 291
352. اقامة الحجة على التقي ابن حجة وفيها انتقاد على ابن حجة الحموي بشرح شواهد بديعيته. (السيد) أبو بكر بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن شهاب الدين العلوي الحسيني الشافعي الشهير بابن شهاب مط نخبة الاخبار بمبئ 1305 ص 84

359. اعلام النحويين بغلط المفترى على الذاكرين - عمران المالكى الشاذلى- مط المحمودية 1351-24ص
360. مصور الائمة الاثنى عشر ومؤسسى الطرق – احمد زه زا باشا – ط1 مصر 1930 – 50ص
رف (5)

361. خواتم الحكم - على دده (وبهامسه الاجوبة العراقية على الاسئلة الايرانية)للالو  ى - مط الشرفية1314-206ص 
362. الكواكب الدرية في نظم الضوابط العلمية و عليها شرح المواكب العلمية في توضيح الكواكب الدرية - الشيخ عبد الهادى نجا الابيارى - طبع في مصر سنة 1304 - 248ص
363. العرائس الواضحة الغرر فى شرح جالية الكدر - الشيخ عبد الهادى نجا الابيارى – المط البهية 1299 – 123ص
364. الفواتح الالهية والمفاتح الغيبية الموضحة للكلم القرآنية والحكم الفرقانية(ذكر صاحب الشقائق أنه كتبه بلا مراجعة إلى التفاسير وأدرج فيه من الحقائق والدقائق ما يعجز عن إدراكها كثير من الناس مع الفصاحة في عبارته وهو تفسير على لسان القوم - نعمة الله النخجوانى - ط الاولى العثمانية تركيا1325 – مجلدين
367. ديوانو الامامى العارفى الشيخى عومر ابنى الفاريضى نوسختون بى يدى عبدى المجيدى التاجى الفاروقى - لوندون1960-209ص - لف جلد فاخر(الديوان كله بهذه اللهجة)
368. الفيض الوارد على روض مرثية مولانا خالد - شهاب الدين الالوسى صاحب التفسير (شرحه على مرثية الشيخ خالد النقشبندى للشيخ عبد الباقى الفاروقى - ط الاولى حجر الكستلية 1278-264ص
370. الالقاب الاسلاميةفى التاريخ والوثائق والاثار – دكتور حسن الباشا – مك النهضة 1957 – 578ص
371. صيد البحر – اللواء عبد المنصف محمود – ط الدار القومية دت – 248ص
374. القوة الخفية (نظرات فى تاريخ السحر) - ابراهيم اسعد محمد - مط الامانة -1977-703-358ص
375. شرح منازل السائرين(لشيخ الاسلام الانصارى) – محمود بن حسن الفركاوى القادرى – ت س.دى.لوجييه الدومنكى – ط1 مط المعهد الفرنسى سلسلة انصاريات1 - 1953 – 153و34ص
376. شرح منازل السائرين(لشيخ الاسلام الانصارى) – عبد المعطى اللخمى السكندرى – ت س.دى.لوجييه الدومنكى – ط1 مط المعهد الفرنسى سلسلة انصاريات2 - 1954 – 230 و37ص
378. حلية البديع في مدح النبي الشفيع (وهو شرح بديعيته المسماة بالعقد البديع في مدح النبي الشفيع) - الشيخ قاسم بن محمد البكره جى الحلبي المط العزيزية بحلب 1293 ص 350
379. الوسيلة إلى المطلوب في بعض ما اشتهر من مناقب وكرامات ولي الله الشيخ محمد المجذوب جمع ولده محمد الطاهر - بولاق 1389 ص 338جلد سختيان
383. اللطيفة المرضية فى شرح حزب الشاذلية - الشيخ داود بن ماخلا شيخ سيدى محمد وفا - ط الاولى جمعية النشر1354-96ص(نادر)
386. نثر الدر المكنون من فضائل اليمن الميمون - محمد بن على الاهدل الحسينى - ط الاولى مط زهران1350-150ص
387. كشف الاسرار لتنوير الافكار – مصطفى نجا اليشرطى الشاذلى – ط1 بيروت 1309 – 148ص
390. ترويح النفوس ومضحك العبوس-الشيخ حسن الالاتى-ج2و3 فقط مط المحروسة1889 – 200و152ص
392. شرح مولد البرزنجى (المسمى الكوكب الانور على عقد الجوهر فى مولد النبى الازهر)- جعفر البرزنجى مفتى الشافعية بالمدينة النورة - وبهامشه القول المنجى على مولد البرزنجى للشيخ محمدعليش - ط الاولى الوهبية1290-444ص
393. المجموعة الشعبية من الاغانى الفكاهية – على فتحى – ط مصر دت – 32ص
394. السمير فى الحواديت والفوازير – محمد العرينى – ط الخصوصى دت – 32ص
395. نزهة الزمان فى تلحين محمد عثمان – حسن العقاد – المط العمومية 1319 – 75ص
396. السمر فى ليالى القمر – بنفقة امين الزيات – مصر دت – 32ص
397. مسامرة الوحيد – احمد شاكر – ط1 مط الاسلام – 32ص
398. سياحة الازبكية فى الادوار البهية – مكتبة على الكتبى – دت – 32ص
400. اية النظيم تدافع عن اى الذكر الحكيم – احمد فهمى محمد – الط الفاروقية دت – 15ص
401. ادبيات الشاى والقهوة والدخان – محمد طاهر الكردى – ط الاولى المنيرية1369 – 62ص
402. اضحك – عبد الله نعمان – ج2 - مط استاندر1366 – 112ص
403. حلوة صلاة النبى – احمد حجاب – مط الشعب 1982 – 61ص
404. النديم المضحك فى النوادر والحواديت والتنكيت والتبكيت اها اها اها – الط الخديوية دت – 48ص
405. تسلية الركاب فى الذهاب والاياب – محمد الاتريبى – مط المعارف 1895 – 16ص
406. مد الاجل بسماع الزجل – محمد عبد السميع – مط ابى الهول1330 – 15ص
407. النور الوضاح فى المواويل الملاح – مصطفى عجاج – المكتبة الادبية دت – 56ص
408. اخر ده يجيب ده – حسين الحلبى – مط الحلمية1345 – 16ص
409. الانوار البدرية فى المعجزات النبوية – محمد سرية - ج2 – مك تاج بطنطا دت – 111ص

----------


## محب المساكين

> 96. حسن الدعابة فى ما ورد فى الخط وانواع الكتابة – محمد طاهر الكردى – مط الحلبى1357 – 56ص- (لم يطبع)


الرسالة مطبوعة ، وعندي نسخة منها ... ولعلي أتمكن من رفعها قريبا ..

----------


## علي المصري

ممكن كتاب رفع الباس عن بني العباس للسيوطي 
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الوفائى

1. الدرة السنية في الرد على المادية واثبات النواميس الشرعية في الادلة العقلية وبهامشها مسالك العرفان في فتوح الرحمن.ثم الانصاف في رفع الاعتساف وهو في الرد على الامامية  - علاء الدين البغدادي الدهلوي الصديقي الحنفي - مط العمومية 1313 ص 192

----------


## الوفائى

1. انجيل برنابا – تحق محمد رشيد رضا - ط1 مطبعة المنار 1907 – 325ص
1. كتاب عن تربية الخيول العربية ( وعائلاتها وانسابها ) بالصور - الامير محمد على - مط مصر1935 – 34 _ صور
2. مذكرات بغى – محمد رافت جمالى – ط 2 السعادة  – 1340 – 183ص
3. البغاء ( بحث عملى علمى ) – محمد فريد جنيدى – مط النصر1352 – 142ص
4. كتاب عن تربية الخيول العربية ( وعائلاتها وانسابها ) بالصور- الامير محمد على - مط مصر1935 - 38 ص+ الصور
5. العمل المبرور فى ردع اهل الغرور (فى الرد على النصارى) – محمد الجنبيهى – ط مصر دت – 248 ص
نهاية القصد والتوسل لفهم قوله الدور والتسلسل من حاشية العلامة الامير – الشيخ احمد عبد الرحيم – ط1 بولاق 1303 – 46ص
1. سماع الناى على شراب الشاى – محمد حسين – ط مصر دت – 24ص

الكواكب المشرقة فى احكام النكاح – محمود الجرجاوى الازهرى الحنفى –الط الميمنية 1321 – 95ص

----------


## حلحاز زبير المجادي

اريد روابطها كلها يا اخوان فقد شوقتمونا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للرفع

----------

